# Advice needed Toro Power Max HD 928 OHXE



## Iliv2ryd (Dec 22, 2017)

I waiting for a new Toro Power Max HD 928 OHXE (38801) to be delivered today, Looking at the accessories list on the Toro page
would it help to install a Weight Kit on it to help keeping the blade down. right now I'm not planning to get a Snow Cab Kit for it.
and advice on this or anything else I may want to add.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I find the balance is nice on the powermax and don't use or feel the need for the weight. I would try it first without. Just add snow and enjoy.


----------



## Iliv2ryd (Dec 22, 2017)

351beno said:


> I find the balance is nice on the powermax and don't use or feel the need for the weight. I would try it first without. Just add snow and enjoy.


Thanks for the input


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

Iliv2ryd, congrats on the new machine. I recently got the Power Max HD 1028 but haven't gotten any snow yet ( Grrrrrr )


----------

